
Senate Leadership Is Pushing Through a Dangerous Surveillance Bill As - tartoran
https://www.commondreams.org/views/2020/03/16/senate-leadership-pushing-through-dangerous-surveillance-bill-americans-are-focused
======
bradknowles
Actual subject is: Senate Leadership Is Pushing Through a Dangerous
Surveillance Bill as Americans Are Focused on Covid-19

~~~
tartoran
Yes I know but there was a length limit so I shortened it.

